# Showing Off BKK Shrimp, Not Photography Skills



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I have wanted to try my hand at some more challenging shrimp for a while, so I contacted Tommy at ShrimpFever.com for some recommendations. I got some Golden Bees and some F1 Mischling shrimp. I was happy at that, but when he mentioned he had a sale on Black King Kongs ($16 each for 10 or more) I couldn't resist. So far so good. One week and a bit in they are all doing great. Would love to hear about everyone's experiences keeping these beautiful shrimp.

I apologize for my average photography. I'll working on adding some better photos as I learn to take them. 

So, without further ado, here they are:


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

very good looking shrimp.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice looking shrimp! one day, I will add BKK in my shrimp tank


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember seeing a BKK for the first time at one of our member's houses years back. I was completely amazed at the contrast.

Very great looking shrimp, and if you were a pro photographer, you'd be making all shrimp lovers drool!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

very nice, pics are still better then i'd do. At least we can see the shrimps. lol. Love BKK! But sorry to say can't offer any advice as i've never had them. Good luck keeping them! Would be fun to have a tank full.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Updated with some slightly better photographs.


----------

